# Darling little retired CH. to a special loving home



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was talking with Bonnie Palmer this evening and she mentioned she has a 4 lb little
male champion who is 3 yrs old to place in a loving special pet home. Bonnie only asks a donation
for the rescue group of which she is affiliated. She said he's just absolutely gorgeous. Her words. 
His name is Major and I'm sure she has pics upon request.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 14 2008, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670583


> I was talking with Bonnie Palmer this evening and she mentioned she has a 4 lb little
> male champion who is 3 yrs old to place in a loving special pet home. Bonnie only asks a donation
> for the rescue group of which she is affiliated. She said he's just absolutely gorgeous. Her words.
> His name is Major and I'm sure she has pics upon request. [/B]



Brit I think I know someone who is interested. I have made a phone call and waiting for a call back.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, wow, I love her dogs. Absolutely beautiful. :wub: 

Bonnie Palmer has alot of class, and it shows in her breeding program,
and those who purchase/adopt from her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that would be so much fun if someone we know got him so we could hear about him
and maybe even see pics of him. Let us know, Pat!

Deb, yes, she does. I think she's a pretty conscientious breeder.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i bet he is a cutie...i hope someone here will get him so we can see the cutie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I bet he's a cutie. I hope someone from hear gets him or Pat's friend and maybe we can him. Bonnie has the most beautiful little babies. :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub:  I would love to get him, I love Bonnies dogs. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Someone here has to go for this dog! I bet he's gorgeous.  I'd love to see a picture of him!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd love to see pictures. Quick someone snag that boy!!! I am sure he is stunning! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am still waiting to hear back from my sister-in-law. She lost her little malt about 2 yrs. ago.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 14 2008, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670674


> I am still waiting to hear back from my sister-in-law. She lost her little malt about 2 yrs. ago.[/B]



I hope you hear back from her soon and she wants him that way we'll pics of him.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wait - did I read that right .... the breeder is willing to donate any funds she receives for this retired champ to a rescue organisation?? WOW! That is fantastic!! I hope the new owners take that into consideration & decide to add a little (lot) extra on top of the adoption fee!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 14 2008, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670692


> Wait - did I read that right .... the breeder is willing to donate any funds she receives for this retired champ to a rescue organisation?? WOW! That is fantastic!! I hope the new owners take that into consideration & decide to add a little (lot) extra on top of the adoption fee!!![/B]



No, she ONLY asks that you make a donation. That IS the fee.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This is an EXTREMELY generous gesture from this breeder :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, what an incredibly wonderful lady.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is very generous of her. :aktion033:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 14 2008, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670785


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 14 2008, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670692





> Wait - did I read that right .... the breeder is willing to donate any funds she receives for this retired champ to a rescue organisation?? WOW! That is fantastic!! I hope the new owners take that into consideration & decide to add a little (lot) extra on top of the adoption fee!!![/B]



No, she ONLY asks that you make a donation. That IS the fee. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bonnie sounds like an awesome breeder. I must say that I'm impressed!

I hope an SM member adopts this baby; I want to see this boy's pictures!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

That is so great. Makes you think some of the breeders really aren't in it for the money & put the good of the dog first. Hats off to Bonnie!
and congratulations to whoever is lucky enough to get this little guy. I'd love to see pics of him.


QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 15 2008, 03:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670785


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 14 2008, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670692





> Wait - did I read that right .... the breeder is willing to donate any funds she receives for this retired champ to a rescue organisation?? WOW! That is fantastic!! I hope the new owners take that into consideration & decide to add a little (lot) extra on top of the adoption fee!!![/B]



No, she ONLY asks that you make a donation. That IS the fee. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> Wait - did I read that right .... the breeder is willing to donate any funds she receives for this retired champ to a rescue organisation?? WOW! That is fantastic!! I hope the new owners take that into consideration & decide to add a little (lot) extra on top of the adoption fee!!![/B]


That really impresses me. I was already impressed by her beautiful pups and now this! If I were to adopt a retiree from her, I would toss in a very generous donation. That's really a neat thing for her to do. Yep, I would get a pup from her without a second thought.


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just want to put in my two cents!

My visit with Bonnie Palmer was really recent, and I can tell you that I thought she was wonderful! Not only does she breed beautiful maltese, she also does rescue work! I was lucky enough to meet two little girls she was caring for... one was blind, and the other was missing her lower jaw. These girls aren't going to be adopted any time soon since they are special needs dogs... but Ms. Bonnie takes them into her home and cares for them... knowing they'll probably be with her for the long run. 

After I met her, and talked to her for a few hours, I just knew she was a breeder I could trust. After reading this post, it only affirms my opinion of her. She knows what she's doing, and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another malt from her!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (jacknjill526 @ Nov 15 2008, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670985


> I just want to put in my two cents!
> 
> My visit with Bonnie Palmer was really recent, and I can tell you that I thought she was wonderful! Not only does she breed beautiful maltese, she also does rescue work! I was lucky enough to meet two little girls she was caring for... one was blind, and the other was missing her lower jaw. These girls aren't going to be adopted any time soon since they are special needs dogs... but Ms. Bonnie takes them into her home and cares for them... knowing they'll probably be with her for the long run.
> 
> After I met her, and talked to her for a few hours, I just knew she was a breeder I could trust. After reading this post, it only affirms my opinion of her. She knows what she's doing, and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another malt from her![/B]


Thank you for sharing this. Her schedule must be jam-packed with all the showing/exhibiting she's involved in, yet she manages to find time to do rescue work and care for fluffs in need. She sounds absolutely wonderful.

I am even more determined to get my next fluff from her, when the time is right.


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe I found a picture of this boy. He's gorgeous. :wub: Here's the link: 

http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/champions/56bella/index.htm


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 15 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671047


> I believe I found a picture of this boy. He's gorgeous. :wub: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/champions/56bella/index.htm[/B]


I'm a bit lost. How do you know that's him? Just curious.


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

On the Angels' website there's a champions' page. In the first post it said that he's a champion and his name is major so I searched through that page and he's the only one with "Major" in his name so I assumed it was him. I could be wrong though.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I really admire her for retiring him at age 3. Bless her heart. Too many of these top tier breeders keep their champions in breeding programs way too long imo. :angry:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm, I seem to remember that Toy may have been claimed by your dd, Maybe Cosy needs a new friend,

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 14 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670583


> I was talking with Bonnie Palmer this evening and she mentioned she has a 4 lb little
> male champion who is 3 yrs old to place in a loving special pet home. Bonnie only asks a donation
> for the rescue group of which she is affiliated. She said he's just absolutely gorgeous. Her words.
> His name is Major and I'm sure she has pics upon request. [/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 15 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671140


> Hmm, I seem to remember that Toy may have been claimed by your dd, Maybe Cosy needs a new friend,
> 
> QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 14 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670583





> I was talking with Bonnie Palmer this evening and she mentioned she has a 4 lb little
> male champion who is 3 yrs old to place in a loving special pet home. Bonnie only asks a donation
> for the rescue group of which she is affiliated. She said he's just absolutely gorgeous. Her words.
> His name is Major and I'm sure she has pics upon request. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahahaha. Well, my daughter and Toy still live with me, so that would be a firm NO. lol


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if this sweet boy has been adopted? I was just talking to a co-worker who is looking for a good Maltese breeder (I was telling him about our baby) and he was VERY interested! His wife stays at home, so she would love him, and seeing as how they don't shed (at least not anything like, say, a lab or something), a Malt would be perfect for them!

If anyone has news, please let me know!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Nov 17 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672232


> Does anyone know if this sweet boy has been adopted? I was just talking to a co-worker who is looking for a good Maltese breeder (I was telling him about our baby) and he was VERY interested! His wife stays at home, so she would love him, and seeing as how they don't shed (at least not anything like, say, a lab or something), a Malt would be perfect for them!
> 
> If anyone has news, please let me know![/B]



No, he's still available as of last night.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

What a great opportunity for someone. I only wish to be so lucky! But, I need another dog like I need a hole in my head :new_shocked:


----------



## justice2275 (Dec 5, 2008)

hello i am new hear i am looking for a retiere for my 12 year old little girl to have as a best friend and juniors dog if u would like to contact me my e mail is [email protected]


----------



## justice2275 (Dec 5, 2008)

hello i am new hear i am looking for a retiere for my 12 year old little girl to have as a best friend and juniors dog if u would like to contact me my e mail is [email protected]


----------



## justice2275 (Dec 5, 2008)

hello i am new hear i am looking for a retiere for my 12 year old little girl to have as a best friend and juniors dog if u would like to contact me my e mail is [email protected]


----------

